# Selling Waterfowl!



## Rick Acker

I get calls from time to time from people wondering if they can sell their waterfowl mounts...The answer to that is NO!!!!! It is a federal crime and you could be doing time and going to prom with your cell mate bubba! Not worth it! The exception would be if you purchased a pen raised bird from a breeder with legal paperwork. 
Upland gamebirds are a different. Those are legal to sell in most states, including North Dakota!


----------



## quackattack

Rick thanks for the info. I guess I never really thought about it, maybe its because I don't plan on selling *MY * mounts.  
:beer:


----------



## buckseye

I would imagine you can give them to people can't you?


----------



## Rick Acker

Gifting is no problem!


----------

